# Muay Thai website???



## LoneSamurai (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, would like to know if anybodys knows of a muay thai website thats shows basics, kicks, elbows, advanced techniques, trainings methods, tips, etc???


----------



## Expat MT (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know any website, but the easiest place to get instructional/training videos is you tube. There are quite a few of them. I'd say Malaipet's is the best one. Saekson Janjira's muay Thai series are pretty good too but they're available only on DVDs.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

I am not expert, but I give advice on my site. Links are in my signature.


----------



## Burrows (Mar 24, 2012)

I find youtube very helpful as a beginner myself.


----------



## EMT (Jul 31, 2017)

LoneSamurai said:


> Hi, would like to know if anybodys knows of a muay thai website thats shows basics, kicks, elbows, advanced techniques, trainings methods, tips, etc???



Effective Muay Thai fighting and sparring techniques


----------

